# BMW E87 120i 2006



## 3hab (9 mo ago)

Hello my fellow friends, I recently got my car fixed; computer wasnt being read from the obd2, now it is fixed. I want to ask you about the codes showing, and I will include pictures of my car. 

Specs:
BMW E87 120i -1995cc - 195hp

Codes:

1- 2A61 - Valvetronic Adaptation
2- 2E7C - DME Bit-Serial data interact signals
3- 2EBE - No BSD Message from Alternator

I fixed the car by replacing its ecu, but the codes I attached are showing.

My car symptoms before fixing was being stuck arou d 1 to 1.5 rpms even on full throttle, it was fixed by replacing the ecu. However, I am worried about the valvetronic thing.


----------

